# Breeder info



## Momma (Oct 2, 2006)

Does anyone have any info on any good breeders in the northeast PA area? Even into Jersey if need be. Thanks!


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

What are you looking to do with the pup and what kind of temperament are you after? There are a lot of excellent breeders in the area but it depends on what you're looking for.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

http://kirchenwald.com/index.html


----------



## Maraccz (Sep 3, 2005)

I have a super dog from Molly Graf at Eichenluft Kennels in Carsile, PA (near Harrisburg)
Check her out here http://workinggermanshepherd. com. They are working lines


----------



## ArizGSD (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi, first time poster here.
Have you considered Hollow Hills GSD? I believe they're in "your neck of the woods."

http://www.hollowhillsgsd.com/hh.html


----------

